# Anyone done a cafe racer project?



## lds1973 (Mar 2, 2018)

I really love the cafe racer, bobber, brat bike and flat tracker type things being done lately.

Anyone here done one. Would love to see pictures before during and after for inspiration.


----------



## Andy Jackson (Nov 9, 2018)

I would like to do a BMW R100 cafe racer

Some mint looking examples on the bay at the moment but way too much (as are most bikes at the moment for some reason)


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

lds1973 said:


> I really love the cafe racer, bobber, brat bike and flat tracker type things being done lately.
> 
> Anyone here done one. Would love to see pictures before during and after for inspiration.


 Done a good few proper cafe racers over the years, similar to these, where the emphasis was on performance and handling, rather than wine bar cruising with the latest trend in "clown shoes" tyres. You can buy new slimline Featherbed frames as well.



















This has a modern Harley clone S&S motor in a Featherbed, and looks correct.










This doesn't.



















These guys build decent stuff that look good and go round corners.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The current Royal Enfield Interceptor is a good base for modding, and they are relatively inexpensive, and easy to adapt. They handle very well and the motor is still flexible/tractable after tuning.


----------



## lds1973 (Mar 2, 2018)

Those are beautiful examples. TBH I was thinking of something a lot simpler and unfortunately while not quite that interested in performance or handling, I'm not exactly the wine bar type.

Had loads of sports bikes but my last 2 have been a pan european and a tdm900, I've realised now I prefer comfort and a bike I can ride for a long time is the best type of bike for me.

I'd like a simple cafe style, bobber for summer use only really. Probably a Gt550 with minimal work.

I had to look up slimline featherbed frame. :laughing2dw: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

lds1973 said:


> I'd like a simple cafe style, bobber for summer use only really.


 Next one I'm going to do will be a "budget challenge" 125 flat tracker. Or splash out and do something radical with a Honda Monkey.










Plenty inspiration out there. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## lds1973 (Mar 2, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Next one I'm going to do will be a "budget challenge" 125 flat tracker. Or splash out and do something radical with a Honda Monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty inspiration out there. :hmmm9uh:


 I'd be interested to see the 125 flat tracker when done.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

lds1973 said:


> I'd be interested to see the 125 flat tracker when done.


 Hopefully once Covid is controlled and things open up again I'll be on the lookout for a CG125 (Honda).


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I know nothing about Bikes but those names of the different styles, like "cafe racer", are great uses of language. I also love the bikes shown here. Great thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> rather than wine bar cruising with the latest trend in "clown shoes" tyres.


 The problem with it is some of them as well as the scooter boys these days and the Harley mob is that they just look like they are trying to hard.










My mate has some sort of rare 60's Lambretta, worth a few quid but when he turns up on it in his full "mod" kit that back in the day mods probably never even wore he just looks daft and that's me being polite.

It was the same in America, I went to a bike thing at Daytona Beach, wall to wall Harleys and Hells Angels or at first so it seemed but almost everyone I spoke to was a CEO, a VP, a lawyer or a banker.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> banker


 :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> they just look like they are trying to hard.


 Yes. It used to be all about building your own for not much money. Something that was quick, light and handled well. The British bike industry was a mixture of good engines in not so good frames, and vice versa, so any budding cafe racers would pick what they thought we're the best and stick them together. Now, with the help of television, it's become another part of the fashion industry.

A few years ago this came up for sale,










Most folks wouldn't give it a second look or know what it is, but from my own point of view it is the epitome of the cafe racer. British made Rickman frame, and British made Godden long track grass track motor.

There's enough home brew stuff here to make purists apoplectic; :laughing2dw:

http://www.diagnosis2012.co.uk/featherbeds.html


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Always said:


> I know nothing about Bikes but those names of the different styles, like "cafe racer", are great uses of language. I also love the bikes shown here. Great thread. :thumbsup:


 Here's a period pic of "Bobbers" mainly British bikes.










the guy casually pumping the petrol with a cigar going is actor (a youthful) Keenan Wynn.










Another one reinvented is the " Desert Sled"










but the modern reinterpretation never look as good as the original.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice pics, Steve. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The epitome of the old school cafe racer. Both period perfect.


----------



## Beesadon (Jan 9, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> The epitome of the old school cafe racer. Both period perfect.


 Wow , stunning bikes

Don


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's a nice old school project spotted on the bay.










350 Tiger 90 Triumph motor in an Enfield frame. Nice period look. I wouldn't change much. New alloy rims, paint, shocks etc. I'd get that exhaust blasted and done matt black. Not sure what that front hub is, possibly a Honda TLS. The bike looks like it was done right at one time. It will handle really well, and sound sweet.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Got to be a 'Guzzi V cafe racer for me, just looks right.

https://www.returnofthecaferacers.com/category/moto-guzzi-cafe-racer/


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ugg10 said:


> Got to be a 'Guzzi V cafe racer for me, just looks right.
> 
> https://www.returnofthecaferacers.com/category/moto-guzzi-cafe-racer/


 Problem is, the factory cafe racers look better,




























and a Guzzi always looks, and sounds right with a set of Lafranconis.

The original sports Guzzi's were excellent for riding huge distances, fast. In the summer of 1984 I rode one from Marseilles to Calais, then from Dover to Highland Perthshire, two up, only stopping for fuel/coffee, and a rest on the ferry crossing. The new interpretation of the V7/S7 is a pig. I bought one and it was probably the biggest disappointment on two wheels I've parted with money for.


----------



## bikerbill (Dec 27, 2020)

Not a cafe racer in the true sense but a great bike.

I've owned it for 4 years and you wouldn't prize it away from me with a crow bar


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A couple of pics from my "inspirational folder".

Perfect silhouette










Percy Taits 500 Triumph,










and what happens when the "ethos" gets a bit distorted.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Percy Taits 500 Triumph,


 Used to see Percy nearly every day riding past the Jaguar works when I was an apprentice there. He was always riding pre-production bikes on trade plates.

Cafe racers hmm......the concept seems to have changed indeed. My nephew has 7 or 8 Goldwings that he has restored. One in particular he has done a very nice job of and calls it a cafe racer. My idea of a cafe racer is clipons and rearsets to start with. This has neither and is more of a normal upright riding position.

Nice looking though.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

eezy said:


> Used to see Percy nearly every day riding past the Jaguar works when I was an apprentice there. He was always riding pre-production bikes on trade plates.


 Only Triumph would name their most famous bike after an oil leak. :laughing2dw:


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Only Triumph would name their most famous bike after an oil leak. :laughing2dw:


 If I remember correctly he used to wear ''well oiled'' Belstaff gear and big boots when I saw him :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

eezy said:


> If I remember correctly he used to wear ''well oiled'' Belstaff gear and big boots when I saw him :laughing2dw:


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

My nephew's Gold Wing


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

eezy said:


> My nephew's Gold Wing


 If you think that's overkill, how about a Valkyrie?


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> If you think that's overkill, how about a Valkyrie?


 I wouldn't fancy racing that round the TT course!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I like this. A lot.






totally uncompromising.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

What a project this would be.

https://silodrome.com/egli-vincent/


----------

